# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Όπλιση ρελέ με ρυθμιζόμενο χρόνο.

## alexandrosh

Καλησπέρα χρονια πολλά καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια θέλω να κάνω ένα κύκλωμα με ρελέ που να οπλίζει αν γίνεται σε ρυθμιζόμενο χρόνο και να αφοπλίζει στον ίδιο χρόνο. Από 0-60 δευτερόλεπτα το πολύ περίπου. 
Δηλαδή για ακρίβεια θέλω μόλις πάρει τάση 12 βολτ να οπλίσει για 60 δευτερόλεπτα μετά τα 60 δευτερόλεπτα να παραμείνει αφοπλισμενο για άλλα τόσα και να γίνεται ο ίδιος κύκλος μέχρι να κοπεί η τάση στο κύκλωμα.  
Έχει κανείς υπόψην κάποιο τέτοιο κύκλωμα; Η αν είναι εύκολο να γίνει; 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την όποια βοήθεια.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Www aaergalia.gr
Κωδικός
Ρελε002

----------


## aktis

Αυτοί οι Κινέζοι ... όταν μάθουν Αγγλικά θα κυριέψουν τον κόσμο !
Το να γράψουν ένα καλό βιβλιαράκι οδηγιών κοστίζει παραπάνω από την ανάπτυξη μιας τέτοιας πλακέτας ...
Η περιγραφή για το ρελέ που λέει ο Μιχάλης ...

Πλακέτα πολλαπλών  λειτουργιών TIMER DELAY με ρελέ 12V

Τροφοδοσία* DC 12V*

Έχει 18 διαφορετικά  προγράμματα 

*Function 1:*

Timing  Pick: After power, time delay relay pull T1, T1 between 0.1 seconds  -270 hours adjustable, CH1 interface to a low level pulse signal, repeat  the above functions;

*Function 2:*

Timing  off: when the power relay, time delay relay disconnected T1, T1 between  0.1 seconds -270 hours adjustable, CH1 interface to a low level pulse  signal, repeat the above functions;

*Function 3:*

Timing  pull off again: After power relay to not pull, the delay time T1  reaches the relay is energized; pull the relay off after T2 arrival  time, delay time T1 and T2 in 0.1 seconds -270 hours between adjustable,  CH1 interface to a

low pulse signal, repeat the above functions;

 *Function 4:*

Timing  and then pull off: After power, immediately pull the relay, the relay  off delay time T1 after arrival; T2 arrive after disconnecting time  relay, -270 hour in 0.1 seconds delay time between T1 and T2 adjustable  to CH1 interface a low pulse signal, repeat the above functions;

 *Function 5:*
Infinite  loop timing mode 1: After power relay to not pull, after the delay time  T1 reaches the relay is energized; pull the relay off after time T2  arrives, and then repeat the above condition, the delay time T1 and T2  at 0.1 adjustable between second -270 hours, giving a low level pulse  signal CH1 interface, you can restart the above functions;
 *Function 6:*

Infinite  loop timing mode 2: After power, immediately pull the relay delay time  T1 reaches the relay off; arrive after disconnecting time T2 relay, and  then repeat the above condition, the delay time T1 and T2 in 0.1 seconds  adjustable between -270 hours, giving a low level pulse signal CH1  interface, you can restart the above functions;

*Function 7:*
Finite  loop timing mode 1: 5 on the basis of functionality, increasing the  number of cycles function, this time between T1 and T2 in 0.1 seconds  -9999 seconds adjustable cycles NX adjustable between 1-9999 times to  CH1 interface a low pulse signal, the above functions can be re-started;
*Function 8:*

Finite  loop timing mode 2: 6, on the basis of the function, increasing the  number of cycles function, this time between T1 and T2 in 0.1 seconds  -9999 seconds adjustable cycles NX adjustable between 1-9999 times to  CH1 interface a low pulse signal, the above functions can be re-started;

*Function 9:*
Latching relay modes: CH1 interface to relay a low level pulse signal, relay, give a low pulse signal relay disconnected.
*Function 10:*
Trigger relay modes: CH1 interface to a low signal relay, relay, low disappear, relay disconnected.

*Function 11:*

Pull  the trigger timing: After power relay does not act, a low-level  interface to CH1 pulse signal, the delay time relay pull T1, T1 between  0.1 seconds -270 hours adjustable, repeating a low level interface to  CH1 pulse signal, repeat the above function;
*Function 12:*
Trigger  timing off: After power relay does not act, a low-level interface to  CH1 pulse signal relay, the relay off delay time T1, T1 between 0.1  seconds -270 hours adjustable, repeat to CH1 interface a low pulse  signal, repeat the above functions;

*Function 13:*
Pull  the trigger timing then disconnect: After power relay does not act, CH1  interface to a low level pulse signal, the delay time T1 reaches the  relay is energized; pull the relay off after T2 arrival time, delay time  T1 and T2 between 0.1 seconds -270 hours adjustable, repeat CH1  interface to a low level pulse signal, repeat the above functions;
*Function 14:*
Disconnect  and then pull the trigger timing: After power relay does not act, a  low-level interface to CH1 pulse signal, immediately pull the relay, the  relay off delay time T1 after arrival; T2 arrive after disconnecting  time relay, delay time between T1 and T2 in 0.1 seconds -270 hours  adjustable, repeat CH1 interface to a low level pulse signal, repeat the  above functions;

*Function 15:*

Infinite  loop timing mode 1: After power relay does not operate to a low level  pulse signal CH1 interface, the delay time T1 reaches the relay is  energized; pull off the relay arrival time T2, and then repeat the above  condition, the extension when the time between T1 and T2 in 0.1 seconds  -270 hours adjustable, repeat CH1 interface to a low level pulse  signal, the above functions can be re-started;
*Function 16:*
Infinite  loop timing mode 2: After power relay does not act, a low-level  interface to CH1 pulse signal, immediately pull the relay, the relay off  delay time T1 after arrival; break time T2 after reaching relay, then  repeat the above condition, the delay time between T1 and T2 in 0.1  seconds -270 hours adjustable, repeat CH1 interface to a low level pulse  signal, the above functions can be re-started;

*Function 17:*

Finite  loop timing mode 1: 15 on the basis of functionality, increasing the  number of cycles function, this time between T1 and T2 in 0.1 seconds  -9999 seconds adjustable cycles NX adjustable between 1-9999 times,  repeating to CH1 interface a low pulse signal, the above functions can  be re-started;
*Function 18:*
Finite  loop timing mode 2: 16 on the basis of functionality, increasing the  number of cycles function, this time between T1 and T2 in 0.1 seconds  -9999 seconds adjustable cycles NX adjustable between 1-9999 times,  repeating to CH1 interface a low pulse signal, the above functions can  be re-started;



Δεν κατάλαβα μία... Θα μου πείς και τι έγινε ... τα δοκιμάζεις ένα ένα και ελπίζεις να βρεις αυτό που θέλεις !!!


Και τώρα , πώς *θα έπρεπε* να είναι ένα τέτοιο βιβλιαράκι  οδηγιών ....
Το συγκεκριμένο είναι από ένα ιταλικό μοντέρνο ρελέ timer , που προγραμματίζεται από το κινητό ( NFC ) 


http://www.lovatoelectric.com/HandlerDoc.ashx?s=I562IGB02_19.pdf&ic=106


http://www.lovatoelectric.com/Multif.../400005012/spd

----------


## alexandrosh

> Www aaergalia.gr
> Κωδικός
> Ρελε002






Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ. Νομιζω ειναι αυτο που ζητάω. Το έψαξα λίγο να βρω και βίντεο και είδα ότι δουλευει έτσι όπως το θέλω.

----------


## alexandrosh

> Αυτοί οι Κινέζοι ... όταν μάθουν Αγγλικά θα κυριέψουν τον κόσμο !
> Το να γράψουν ένα καλό βιβλιαράκι οδηγιών κοστίζει παραπάνω από την ανάπτυξη μιας τέτοιας πλακέτας ...
> Η περιγραφή για το ρελέ που λέει ο Μιχάλης ...
> 
> Πλακέτα πολλαπλών  λειτουργιών TIMER DELAY με ρελέ 12V
> 
> Τροφοδοσία* DC 12V*
> 
> Έχει 18 διαφορετικά  προγράμματα 
> ...



Καλή φάση αλλά προϋποθέτει κινητό με δυνατότητα NFC, αν είχε το κινητό μου θα ήταν ωραία λύση. Αν ήταν με Bluetooth θα ήταν πιο εύχρηστο πιστεύω. Όπως και να έχει σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο που αφιέρωσες.

----------


## rama

Ψάξε για κυκλώματα με το ολοκληρωμένο 555. Μπορείς να το ρυθμίσεις όπως θέλεις. Κατασκευή φτηνή και εύκολη.

----------


## aktis

Αν ο φίλος θελει κάτι που απλώς να ανοίγει 60 sec και μετα να κλείνει άλλα 60 , επαναλαμβανόμενα , έχει δίκιο ο Άγγελος οτι μπορει να γίνει με ένα απλό 555 . Το κακό με τα 555 όμως είναι οτι δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις τις τιμές των περιόδων χωρίς αλλαγές στα εξαρτήματα  ή αν έχει μεταβλητη αντίσταση πχ δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις πολύ το εύρος . Είπα σε ένα φίλο μου να πάρει ένα από ebay και μετά μου το έφερε να αλλάξω RC γιατι πήγαινε μέχρι 10 sec 
καί ήθελε 45 ...

Για ανθρώπους λοιπόν που δεν μπορούν τα κολλητήρια ... τυχαία σήμερα βρήκα και αυτό (5 ευρώ στο ebay )
Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ... αν ξέρει κανείς λεπτομέρειες ας μας πεί , απλώς μου φάνηκε καλύτερο από αυτά με τα κόκκινα led
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401701420822
s-l1600.jpg

υ/γ  αυτός ο κινέζος ίσως έχει πάρει και  lower ... καμία σχέση με τον πρώτο !

*Work Mode:* P1:Relay  will keep ON for time OP after get trigger signal and then relay  OFF;The input signal is invalid if get trigger signal again during delay  time OP.
P2:Relay  will keep ON for time OP after get trigger signal and then relay  OFF;Module will restart delay if get trigger signal again during delay  time OP.
P3:Relay  will keep ON for time OP after get trigger signal and then relay  OFF;Module will reset and stop timing if get trigger signal again during  delay time OP.
P4:Relay will keep OFF for time CL after get trigger signal and then relay keep ON for time OP and then relay will OFF.
P5:Relay  will keep ON for time OP after get trigger signal and then relay keep  OFF for time CL and then loops the above action.Module will reset and  stop timing and relay OFF if get trigger signal again during loops.The  number of cycles (LOP) can be set.
P6:Relay  will keep ON for time OP after power on without get trigger signal and  then relay keep OFF for time CL and then loops the above action.The  number of cycles (LOP) can be set.
P7:Signal  hold function.Reset delay time and relay keep ON if keep get trigger  signal.Relay OFF when the signal disappears.Reset delay time when get  trigger signal again during timing.

----------


## nick1974

στο ηλεκτρολογειο της γειτονιας και ζητας timer multi, εχει ολα τα δυνατα functions.
Υπαρχει σε ραγας και σε οκταλ, αλλα αν θες να το μαζεψεις λιγο μπορεις απλα να βγαλεις απο μεσα την πλακετα και να τη βαλεις χωρις το περιβλημα.
Με ελαχιστο κοστος και το χεις στα χερια σου χωρις αναμονες

----------

